# Dish DVR History



## jhdauto (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm trying to find out how to delete the history for a Dish DVR, anyone got answers?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Can't do it.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

If you scroll down in the DVR menu (right side options) there is a History button which allows you to clear the history. The problem is it doesn't clear the history???
I haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

That will clear the DVR history as far as what has been recorded (and it will leave a tag that states that the history has been deleted by user at such and such time) but it does not delete the timer history which then defeats the whole purpose. So the lesson is: Don't record any naughty programming that you probably shouldn't be watching in the first place.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> That will clear the DVR history as far as what has been recorded (and it will leave a tag that states that the history has been deleted by user at such and such time) but it does not delete the timer history which then defeats the whole purpose. So the lesson is: Don't record any naughty programming that you probably shouldn't be watching in the first place.


After you clear History, just wait a few days, Daily schedule history only goes back 10 days.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> After you clear History, just wait a few days, Daily schedule history only goes back 10 days.


Actually I think it goes back a set number of events (recorded and skipped). I record (and skip) a lot of stuff and mine will often only go back a couple of days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Reformat a disk after moving your recordings to EHD. Special code by remote posted here a few times.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Duh, I thought this was a thread about the Dishplayer. 
:grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Phil T said:


> Duh, I thought this was a thread about the *Dishplayer*.
> :grin:


I don't see such word in the thread.


----------

